# Net nie dziala need quick help

## kadu

otoz kompilowalem mojemu ojcu kernela na jego kompie i mowilem zeby nie wylaczal okienka terminala. ale oczywiscie on wylaczyl  :Evil or Very Mad:  przestal mi dzialac internet poczatkowo nie startowalo mi netmount, ale dodalem przez rc. Teraz mam nie chce mi sie odpalac net przez dhcp przy starting local. moj plik /etc/conf.d/net

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"
```

----------

## psycepa

znaczy jak ? wylaczyl w trakcie kompilacji kernela ?

jesli tak to czy przekonfigurowales go potem jeszcze raz ?

jesli nie to wyjasnij dokladnie....

----------

## Polin

Chlopie, jeszcze sie nie nauczyles, ze jak cos nie dziala, nie wlacza sie, zawiesza, wyrzuca blad to wypada napisac komunikat bledu?

Ile razy mozna powtarzac, ze nie mamy szklanej kuli, a fusy do Linuksa sie nie nadaja.

A przerwana kompilacja kernela raczej nie ma nic do problemow z netem, to raz.

Dwa: jak ma ci sie uruchamiac dhcp, skoro masz w /etc/conf.d/net recznie ustawione IP, a dhcp zakomentowane?

----------

## kadu

no jeszcze raz skompilowalem kernela, ale to nic nie dalo. A co do tych logow, to jedyne co mam to jedna linijka przy starcie systemu ze odpalanie neta za pomoca dhcp sie nie udalo. Z tego sie zadnych inforamcji nie da wyciagnac  :Question: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Z góry zaznaczam, że nie korzystałem z DHCP pod linuksem, ale coś mi nie pasuje w konfigu:

1.

```
iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" 
```

 Korzystasz z DHCP, a dajesz adres statyczny?

2.

```
#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"
```

 Jeśli jednak nie korzystasz z DHCP to musi być brama.

3. Jeśli jednak DHCP to:

```
# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..." 
```

Czy się mylę?  :Smile: 

Jeśli się nie mylę to konfig się sam nie zmienił - więc ktoś coś majstrował....   :Razz: 

----------

## psycepa

@kadu: przeczytaj ponizsze ze zrozumieniem:

 *Polin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dwa: jak ma ci sie uruchamiac dhcp, skoro masz w /etc/conf.d/net recznie ustawione IP, a dhcp zakomentowane?

 

czytaj! -> gentoo handbook na przyklad

----------

## kadu

wywalilem te ustawienia i mam teraz w pliku

```
config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"
```

 i nadal nie dziala  :Sad: 

----------

## psycepa

eh,

czy uruchomiles dhcpcd ?

podaj swoj obecny /etc/conf.d/net (bez wykomentownych linii)

podaj wynik polecenia ifconfig

podaj wynik polecenia np ping www.wp.pl

podaj wynik polecenia ping ip_twojej_lokalnej_bramy

podaj wszelkie inne informacje ktore moga nam pomoc ci pomoc

----------

## kadu

oto wynik polecnia ifconfig 

```
ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:265 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:265 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:9113 (8.8 Kb)  TX bytes:9113 (8.8 Kb)
```

moj plik net wyeedytowalem tak ze sa tylko dwie powyzsze linijki

----------

## Polin

1.

```

net-misc/dhcp

```

Masz to zainstalowane?

2.

```

ifconfig -a

```

Pokaze ci wszystkie interfejsy, nawet te nieuruchomione.

3.

Sprobuj uruchomic interfejs recznie

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 up

```

Jak wyrzuci bledy - wklej tutaj.

----------

## kadu

nie mam zainstalowanego dhcp  :Twisted Evil:  niezly ze mnie debil. Debil chce zainstalowac, ale nie moze bo nie ma dostepu do neta na tamtym kompie. Prawdopodobie mam jakies tego ebuildy(bo to wersja gazetowa), ale nie wiem jak zainstalowac konkretna wersje

----------

## Kurt Steiner

```
emerge =kate-goria/pakiet-1.2.3
```

----------

## Polin

 *kadu wrote:*   

> nie mam zainstalowanego dhcp  niezly ze mnie debil. Debil chce zainstalowac, ale nie moze bo nie ma dostepu do neta na tamtym kompie. Prawdopodobie mam jakies tego ebuildy(bo to wersja gazetowa), ale nie wiem jak zainstalowac konkretna wersje

 

To niech ten debil uruchomi Linuksa z jakiegos LiveCD, zessa odpowiednie pliki, wrzuci do distfiles i zainstaluje.

A same ebuildy to nie wszystko.

----------

## kadu

ebuildy mam, ale nie mam na plytach tego zrodla  :Sad: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Jej... masakra... Ściągnij źródła pod systemem na którym net działa i skopiuj sobie do /usr/portage/distfiles i wszystko to będzie działało...  :Smile: 

Zresztą napisał Ci to Polin post wyżej - czytaj uważnie.

----------

## Polin

 *kadu wrote:*   

> ebuildy mam, ale nie mam na plytach tego zrodla 

 

kadu... moze ty lepiej wroc do Windowsa, albo sprobuj z Mandriva, co? Gentoo chyba naprawde nie jest jeszcze dla ciebie. Jezeli nie zaczniesz w koncu czytac ze ZROZUMIENIEM, co sie do ciebie pisze, to daleko w Gentoo nie zajedziesz.

Posiedzisz z pol roku na Mandrivie, poznasz podstawy dzialania Linuksa, a wtedy ponowny start z Gentoo bedzie latwiejszy.

----------

## kadu

Moglby mi ktos te zrodelka na mial zapodac -> lechbrowar@o2.pl bylbym baaaardzo wdzieczny  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Wiemy, że późno i dawno po dobranocce... ale, do k****, mógłbyś się trochę postarać?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

A jak skonfigurujesz sieć na sztywno to coś się stanie?

----------

## milu

 *kadu wrote:*   

> Moglby mi ktos te zrodelka na mial zapodac -> lechbrowar@o2.pl bylbym baaaardzo wdzieczny 

 

kadu: nie przesadzaj - maila możesz ściągnąć to i źródełka sobie ściągnij!!

----------

## Polin

A tak z ciekawosci - jaka jest szansa, ze w gazetowej plytce z Gentoo nie ma zrodel tak podstawowego programu, jakim jest dhcp?

I czy szansa, ze kadu nie umie ich po prostu znalezc, albo emergnac innej wersji dhcp niz najnowsza w jego portage, jest wieksza czy mniejsza?

----------

## psycepa

binarnie  :Very Happy: 

ad1 -> szansa = 0

ad2 -> prawdopodobienstwo = 1  :Evil or Very Mad: 

ja w sumie juz od dluzszego czasu czekam az znowu dostanie bana, bo sumiennie i konsekwentnie ku temu zmierza :/

----------

## rasheed

Panowie.. wcześnie wstałem więc jeżeli teraz się wygłupie to wybaczcie

Mi się zdaje czy dhcp != dhcpcd (które mu potrzebne)?  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> eh,
> 
> czy uruchomiles dhcpcd ?
> 
> 

 

```

dhcpcd is an implementation of the DHCP client specified in RFC2131 (when -r option is not specified) and RFC1541  (when  -r

       option is specified).

       It  gets  the  host information (IP address, netmask, broadcast address, etc.) from a DHCP server and configures the network

       interface of the machine on which it is running. It also tries to renew the lease  time  according  to  RFC2131  or  RFC1541

       (obsolete)

```

chyba sie nie wyglupisz  :Razz: 

----------

## rasheed

To było trochę ironicznie z mojej strony napisane  :Wink: 

Nie każcie mu instalować dhcp skoro go nie potrzebuje  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## kadu

zainstalowalem dhcp - nadal nie dziala, sprobowalem dhcpcd - tez nie dziala  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Raku

a masz działający serwer DHCP?

----------

## mbar

sprzedam lekko używany mózg...




sorry ale nie mogłem się powstrzymać

----------

## Kurt Steiner

1. Wystartowales usluge?

2. Zmieniles wpisy w pliku konfiguracyjnym?

3. Pod innym systemem DHCP dziala?

4. Jesli mozesz to po prostu skonfiguruj sobie net statycznie.

----------

## naresh

odwolam cie do dokumentacji...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1

----------

